# Won't start!



## BuffaloJim (Oct 21, 2018)

I have a TORO 826LE Electric start. The Electric start wasn't working when I inherited from a neighbor. When the engines cold I can pull until my arm is about to fall off with out it starting. One shot of starter fluid and it's up and running every time. When it's warm it starts with one pull. The plug is clean. 

Any thoughts?

Jim


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Primer hose cracked or broken


----------



## BuffaloJim (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks Jack, I'll check it out.

Jim


----------

